# Anthia Fabricii feeding pics. (Graphic)



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

I dropped a mouse in with my Anthia Fabricii after my Bro's snake refused it.
I didn't expect them to eat it, but they did so, causing quite a mess.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

cool!!! great pics! i think? :whistling2:

what are they like to keep?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

How big are those guys?
What do you feed them usually?


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

Scaley: They are very easy to keep, they can tolerate humid and dry conditions and are best kept on a sandy substrate. I keep them in a faunarium and spray a few times a week. They are usually great fun to watch eat as they chase down the crickets and cut them into pieces.

Lucozade: They are both 45mm about half the size of the mouse. Usually they are fed on crickets.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Great pics Will! :lol2:

Shame my snake didn't eat it. :whistling2:


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Great pics Will! :lol2:


You took the pics... :bash:


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Willyleigh said:


> You took the pics... :bash:


I wonder why they're great? :whistling2:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

That is actually quite cool.

Nice pics :lol2:


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> I wonder why they're great? :whistling2:



Or maybe it was Tom...


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Willyleigh said:


> Or maybe it was Tom...


Nah, can't have been. :lol2:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

how cool are they. 
Did the mouse get finshed or did you take most of it out and how many do you have?


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> how cool are they.
> Did the mouse get finshed or did you take most of it out and how many do you have?


This morning I took out the mouse, the beetles had eaten most of the skin from the abdomen of the mouse and also some entrails. They had also eaten most of the meat off of the leg leaving only bones so most of the mouse was intact.

I have 2, a male and a female who ate a surprising amount for their size.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Now they are very cool indeed and excellent shots.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Brilliant pics.

Well, gruesome.

But good shots


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

liked! lol
:2thumb:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool shots :2thumb:
Those things look positively brutal.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I was eating when i saw that  But yeah i have a bad dead mouse pic after my old centipede had a go at it.....


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Crab Man said:


> Cool shots :2thumb:
> Those things look positively brutal.


They are brilliant insects mate, and if you can get some, I recommend it.

I have had them before.

I have e mailed someone who (apparently) has them in stock, so fingers crossed.


Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Get in!

I am just ordering two of these, mainly as a Xmas present thing.

: victory:


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Oooh, I feel sick after viewing those pics, shame on you !!!
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
LOL, only messin, BRILLIANT, thanks for sharing :2thumb:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Willyleigh said:


> Scaley: They are very easy to keep, they can tolerate humid and dry conditions and are best kept on a sandy substrate. I keep them in a faunarium and spray a few times a week. They are usually great fun to watch eat as they chase down the crickets and cut them into pieces.
> 
> Lucozade: They are both 45mm about half the size of the mouse. Usually they are fed on crickets.


Are you using a heat mat, WL?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

can these only be kept in M/F pairs, or can you keep groups? They are rather cool.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> can these only be kept in M/F pairs, or can you keep groups? They are rather cool.


I have kept my trio together.

They appear to tolerate one another, GP.

As long as there is sufficient space and food.

I would get some, were I you.

You won't be dissapointed.

Martin Goss will see you right.


Stevex


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw some A. sexguttata at the Kempton show and was tempted then.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> I saw some A. sexguttata at the Kempton show and was tempted then.


They are quite nice (had them, got sprayed in the face by one).

But not as aggressive and as hungry, as this species.

Martin sold me two, and gave me a third, it would appear, for free.

About £25, and that included RMSD, heat pad, etc.


x


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Any one breeding any of the Anthiines yet?, iv seen them on and off for years now but never seen them for sale as anything but adult so I assume W/C's?.


----------



## SA Chameleons (Sep 22, 2009)

*Anthias*

I have found several species of anthias here in South Africa: A. burchelli, thoracica etc. So far they have been easy enough to keep but finding information on how to breed them is proving more difficult. 

I have been keeping groups together but have hit a few problems. I don't find them much good at hunting down prey. They chase it but quickly lose interest, meaning that I have to disable crickets for them to eat. If bits fall off while they are eating, e.g. legs or a head, then they snuffle around until they find it, leading me to think that they are better scavengers than hunters. 

One problem I have found is that when I feed them I have to feed all the ones in a box at the same time. If only one is feeding the others gang up on it. Even when they have finished eating they seem to smell the bits of food on the mandibles of the others and fights break out. No matter how much I feed them the result is the same. Once the feeding frenzy has finished they are happy together and cause no problems. 

I have made the mistake (in the early days) of putting insufficient crickets in at night, only to find a dead beetle the next morning - not eaten but presumably 'beaten up'.

Any ideas how to get eggs?
David


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SA Chameleons said:


> I have found several species of anthias here in South Africa: A. burchelli, thoracica etc. So far they have been easy enough to keep but finding information on how to breed them is proving more difficult.
> 
> *I have three, living together at the moment. In a fairly large tub, with a sand mix, and some rocks. No idea if they will breed (successfully), however, they have been trying v hard! Have you noticed yours doing this, or not?*
> 
> ...


*Any pics of those that you have, David?*

*Steve*


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

lol awsome pics, i love the 2nd one


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! They are actually pretty cool. Brains


----------



## SA Chameleons (Sep 22, 2009)

I am not sure why but I am 'not allowed' to post photos according to the little box at the bottom. Whether that's on this thread or on all because I am new, I have yet to determine.

I have seen lost of pairings - they are quite keen to mate. When I have put two together having brought them home form the farm, they often mate within seconds. On one occasion the male was at my fingers before I had dropped the female!

I have found one egg (Thermophilum sp) simply dumped on dry sand in a box that I had not yet filled with moist sand. The egg had dried out. 

All species like crickets but none seem to outrun them. Some of the larger ones (e.g. thoracica) with the oversized mandibles even struggle to ctach disabled ones due to the absurd size of the jaws. I am feeding those with tweezers. They also like pachnoda grubs. 3rd instar grubs are a bit tough for them and it takes two to rip them apart, so I now only use 2nd instar.

Their eyesight may be good (and every reference says so) but their brain doesn't seem to be. They race at the crickets, occasionally overshoot and then scrabble around trying to work out how to get at the cricket now under their thorax!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SA Chameleons said:


> I am not sure why but I am 'not allowed' to post photos according to the little box at the bottom. Whether that's on this thread or on all because I am new, I have yet to determine.
> 
> I have seen lost of pairings - they are quite keen to mate. When I have put two together having brought them home form the farm, they often mate within seconds. On one occasion the male was at my fingers before I had dropped the female!
> 
> ...


The species that I have, Anthia Fabricii, have massive jaws, and are about two and a half inches long.

I have often wondered, if they came across a camel spider, who would be lunch, or would they ignore one another?

Btw, I think the reason you cannot upload pics, is that there is some sort of membership fee to pay, in order to do so.

Hope that helps


Steve


----------



## SA Chameleons (Sep 22, 2009)

Membership fee? news to me, worth looking for details I suppose. Or I could post them on my web site (www.sa-chameleons.com) and you could view them there! 

Fabricii seems to be the one from Tanzania. It is very similar in almost all respects to thoracica except size; I believe that thoracica is meant to be a bit bigger but mine are only about 2 to 2.5" the same as yours.


----------

